# Marienkäfer...



## BLUEYE (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen...

Heute als ich von der Schule nach Hause kam und durch mein Fenster schaute, sah ich auf einmal überall Marienkäfer. So ca. 50 Stück krabbeln da rum, 10 hatte ich hier ungefähr drinnen... Ist euch da ähnliches bekannt? Laut google suchen die Tiere nach einem Platz zum überwintern, aber soooo viele? Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch einen "Betroffenen"^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

gestern 4 am fenster gehabt, aber 50 hat ich noch net^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Oktober 2008)

bei mir sind auch so viele   6 stück am Fenster dann kurz in die küche gegangen und plötzlich waren es 7 Oo


----------



## luXz (8. Oktober 2008)

Hättest n Foto machen solln, sowas erlebt man nur 1mal glaub ich^^


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

Nee sowas in der art noch nicht

ameisen beim picknick kommt hier ja eher nicht rein^^


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

Haha, meine Mutter hatte vorgestern einen Schreianfall. Wir haben auch ne Marienkäferplage auf dem Balkon. Dort waren geschätzte 200 Käferlein unterwegs. Ausserdem waren fast alle unsere Fenster voll von den kleinen Vichern. 

Was ich bisher gelesen habe ist, dass die von allein im nächsten Frühjahr wieder verschwinden. Also halte dein Fenster erstmal geschlossen. Lüfte nachts durch, damit du am Tag nicht in deinem Zimmer erstickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab grade mal meinen Blick durchs Büro schweifen lassen...und sieh an..haben auch 6 Stück an der Scheibe =)


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich wohn zu hoch für die Viecher und zu weit in der Großstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist kein einziger :>


----------



## Lillyan (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir waren es Bienen... nachts das Fenster aufgelassen im bad, morgens wollte ich rein gehen und alles war schwarz vor Bienen :X Später kam dann raus, dass an der Dachrinne ein Bienenstock hing und die Viecher nen warmen Platz gesucht haben :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

deo, feuerzeug, reinhalten, rumsprühen, tür zuknallen, feuerlöscher hinterher, wieder tür zu, kammerjäger rufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab sein drei jehren ein Hornissennest unterdem Fenster.
Da die Scheißviecher unter naturschutz stehen kann ich nix machen ausser warten bis sie ausziehen.
Sobald es dunkel wird und ich mein Licht anhab orientieren ishc die Teile da hin.
Macht nicht grad Spass.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

Höchst wahrscheinlich redet ihr nicht von gwöhnlichen Marienkäfern, sondern von ihren chinesischen Artverwandten welche hier keine Fressfeinde haben und deswegen manchmal sogar zu tausenden auftreten, in Frankreichsolls mit den Viechern anscheinend ganz schlimm sein, viel Spaß beim ausrotten, die sind eine echte Plage


----------



## Myrtha (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte vorhin auch so 3 Stück gesehen. Wegen des Threads bin ich nu nochmal gucken gegangen und wir haben eben so 20 von den Viechern weggesaugt *örgs*. Die waren aber nur im Wozi und im Kizi. Bin mal nach draußen um zu gucken. Auf der Hauswand sitzen noch massig von den Viechern und freun sich über jedes offene Fenster. Wenn man aber genau hinsieht, sieht man das das nicht nur die normalen Marienkäfer sind sondern auch die die fast genauso aussehen. Vermutlich sind das dann diese chinesischen Käfer, die mein Vorposter meint.


----------



## BLUEYE (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, ich bin nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich jetzt schon froh sind, dass es Marienkäfer sind und keine Bienen oder Hornissen...




Thraslon schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wohn zu hoch für die Viecher und zu weit in der Großstadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wohne mitten in Hannover im 3. Stock, was auch immer die hier toll finden.



> Hättest n Foto machen solln, sowas erlebt man nur 1mal glaub ich^^


Mit der grottigen Handykamera erkennt man leider gar nichts...


----------



## Myrtha (8. Oktober 2008)

Die vielen Blattläuse die es in der Großstadt gibt finden die toll   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Nee mal im ernst, das meint Tante Wiki dazu Asiatischer Marienkäfer

Sind wohl doch nur die, die normalen überwintern eher nicht in Häusern.


----------



## Urengroll (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt Käfer am Fenster?
Ich habe Maden unterm Bett................................^^


----------



## Myrtha (8. Oktober 2008)

Igitt, schäm dich! Da nehm ich lieber die Käfer ;-)


----------



## luXz (8. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es Bienen... nachts das Fenster aufgelassen im bad, morgens wollte ich rein gehen und alles war schwarz vor Bienen :X Später kam dann raus, dass an der Dachrinne ein Bienenstock hing und die Viecher nen warmen Platz gesucht haben :X



Wie ich die Viecher hasse...


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch jede Menge Marienkäfer bei mir zu Hause... die Viecher kommen ständig rein, aber ich weiss iwie nix, was wirklich gegen die hilft. 
Da ich direkt am Waldrand wohne, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die erstens: dort recht häufig vertreten sind, ihrer Vorliebe zu Blattläusen wegen und zweitens: Jetzt wo es kalt wird ne überwinterungsmöglichkeit suchen.

Weiss einer von euch, wie man die davon abhält, reinzukommen? Hab ehrlic gesagt keine Lust so blöde Netze an die Fenster zu kleben.

Im Sommer sind es Hornissen die nerven im Herbst Marienkäfer in Frühling Maikäfer... man hat auch nie seine Ruhe!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Zum Glück hab ich bisher keinen Marienkäfer hier gesehen auch wenn ich eine Miniwiese und 2 Bäume vor der Tür hab xD


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist es genauso schlimm mit den Drecksviechern!Bei uns im 5. Stock der Schule,war das ganze Fenster Schwarz.Wenn man das Fenster klopf fallen die runter kommen aber wieder hoch.Wir haben mit Feuerzeug am fenster rumgespielt so das die runtergefallen sind nud nicht mehr hoch gekommen sind.Great Success!
Eigentlich bin ich ja Mariehnchenkäfer freundlich aber das war zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm bei uns hing mal auch nen Wespen Nest unterm Fenster.Hab Blat papier angekohkelt und dan rauf damit.Ganzes Nest hat gebrannt!

Aber am besten find ich noch immer son Elektornischen Schläger.Gegen Mücken etc.Die fliegen ans Gitter und kriegen Elektroschock und sterben.Und wenn man länger auf dne Knopf drückt verbrennen die richtig..


----------



## Liwanu (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. also bei uns im Büro hatten wir eine regelrechte plage. Die Fenster waren komplett schwarz wegen den Käfern.. nunja, was unser Chef mit denen gemacht hat will ich aber nicht sagen. Ok nur ein kleiner hinweis Feuerzeug + Haarspray. 

Heute sitzen wieder ein paar an der scheibe, aber nicht mehr soviele.


----------



## Avyn (14. Oktober 2008)

Das müssten alles Marienkäfer mit 17 Punkten sein. Die kommen aus Asien. Irgenwie sind die nicht so niedlich wie die einheimischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Büro hatten wir auch so eine Invasion.


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Anzahl der Punkte hat eigentlich recht wenig damit zu tun, ob es einheimische oder asiatische Marienkäfer sind...
Die asiatischen fallen vielmehr dadurch auf, dass es sie von ganz orange (ohne punkte) über rot mit punkten bis hin zu ganz schwarz bzw. schwarz mit roten Punkten gibt.

Ausserdem haben die asiatischen MArienkäfer auf der Platte hinter dem Kopf viel mehr weiss als die einheimischen.

/klugscheissermode off


----------



## xashija (14. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weis, wurden diese chinesischen Marienkäfer (wie auch auf Wikipedia steht) nach Europa geholt, damit die die einheimischen Blattläuse vernichten (genaugenommen wegen einer Blattlausplage, unter der die Pflanzen schon kurz nach dem Winter gelitten haben). Allerdings, wie schon gesagt wurde, haben diese Marienkäfer hier keine natürlichen Feinde und schwupp.... vermehren sich die Kleinen unkontrolliert. Das größere Problem daran ist, dass diese Biester die einheimischen Marienkäferli auch ganz gern auffuttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit mein Infostand :>


----------



## Noxiel (14. Oktober 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis, wurden diese chinesischen Marienkäfer (wie auch auf Wikipedia steht) nach Europa geholt, damit die die einheimischen Blattläuse vernichten (genaugenommen wegen einer Blattlausplage, unter der die Pflanzen schon kurz nach dem Winter gelitten haben). Allerdings, wie schon gesagt wurde, haben diese Marienkäfer hier keine natürlichen Feinde und schwupp.... vermehren sich die Kleinen unkontrolliert. Das größere Problem daran ist, dass diese Biester die einheimischen Marienkäferli auch ganz gern auffuttern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du liegst garnicht falsch. Zum Thema: Klick mich oder lass es


----------



## Infernallord (17. Oktober 2008)

hm... fenster?... wald?...käferplage?
was fürn programm ist das?

ich glaub ich muss mal wieder den fernseher anmachen...
wenn ich ihn unter dem haufen von pizzakatons find :/...


----------



## Damiane (17. Oktober 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich hab sein drei jehren ein Hornissennest unterdem Fenster.
> Da die Scheißviecher unter naturschutz stehen kann ich nix machen ausser warten bis sie ausziehen.
> Sobald es dunkel wird und ich mein Licht anhab orientieren ishc die Teile da hin.
> Macht nicht grad Spass.




Äääähm..... Geh mal auf http://www.hornissenschutz.de/ , da gibts unter http://www.hornissenschutz.de/hilfe_vor_ort/index.html eine Suche, wo Du einen Spezialisten findest, der die umsiedelt... 

Bin auch kein Hornissenfreund, allerdings sind Hornissen weniger agressiv als z.B. Wespen.  Wir hatten diesen Spätsommer abends direkt vorm Schlafengehen auch einmal drei Hornissen im Schlafzimmer...schön war das nicht....Aber ein Nest konnte unser vermieter bisher nicht ausmachen... Naja, seit es kälter geworden ist, sind die Viecher eh weg^^ Zum Glück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen...
> 
> Heute als ich von der Schule nach Hause kam und durch mein Fenster schaute, sah ich auf einmal überall Marienkäfer. So ca. 50 Stück krabbeln da rum, 10 hatte ich hier ungefähr drinnen... Ist euch da ähnliches bekannt? Laut google suchen die Tiere nach einem Platz zum überwintern, aber soooo viele? Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch einen "Betroffenen"^^



Bei meiner Oma war das mal der Fall, aber die hatte weitaus mehr als 100 Stück. Sie musste das Fenster geschlossen halten. Zum Schluss hat sie die Dinger mit einem Staubsauger weggesaugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht hattest Du ein Nest unter Deinem Fenster?

LG Gwynny


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Bei meiner Oma war das mal der Fall, aber die hatte weitaus mehr als 100 Stück. Sie musste das Fenster geschlossen halten. Zum Schluss hat sie die Dinger mit einem Staubsauger weggesaugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Marienkäfer bauen keine "Nester".


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Bei meiner Oma war das mal der Fall, aber die hatte weitaus mehr als 100 Stück. Sie musste das Fenster geschlossen halten. Zum Schluss hat sie die Dinger mit einem Staubsauger weggesaugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie sieht denn ein Marienkäfernest aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Marienkäfer legen Eier aus denen widerlich aussehende Larven werden^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hab in meiner Wohnung zum glück keine aber bei meinen Eltern sind die dinger umso mehr.

Aber wenn die auch zu mir hoch kommen würden, gibt es da ja noch meinen "Privaten Mücken und andere Kleintiere Vernichter" der hier gerade rumtapst und sich mal wieder die Nase an der Balkontürscheibe platt drückt weil da draußen ne Taube auf der Balkonberüstung sitzt uns sie rumjault dass sie nach draußen möchte, jedoch Balkonverbot hat.


----------



## Infernallord (17. Oktober 2008)

ach du meinst so n allesfresser auch besser bekannt unter den namen stubentiger?


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

Oh mann seid Ihr alle schlau ....
Dann habe ich eben die dummen "" vergessen bei dem Wort "Nest"
Habt Ihr nichts anderes zu tun?


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gibts keine käfer/bienen/hornissen/maden/wasauchimmer-invasion^^
aber ist bestimmt mal ein lustiger anblick


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Oktober 2008)

OMG ITS TEH APOKALYPSÄ!!!111!einself!drölf!!11!1!!

Au ja, Marienkäfer. Fliegen mir die Viecher doch direkt in die Fresse! o.O


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> OMG ITS TEH APOKALYPSÄ!!!111!einself!drölf!!11!1!!
> 
> Au ja, Marienkäfer. Fliegen mir die Viecher doch direkt in die Fresse! o.O


 xD


----------



## Infernallord (20. Oktober 2008)

invasion der killer-käfer Oo!

wenn wir die komischen viecher geholt haben um blattläuse zu killen
warum holen wir nicht was um die käfer zu killen
und dann wieder was größeres... usw.

die usa machen dass seit jahren so in der ganzen welt.... xD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> invasion der killer-käfer Oo!
> 
> wenn wir die komischen viecher geholt haben um blattläuse zu killen
> warum holen wir nicht was um die käfer zu killen
> ...


XD das erinnert mich an ne Simpsons folge


----------



## Thront (20. Oktober 2008)

wir können hier nicht anhalten.. das ist fledermaus-land....


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

> invasion der killer-käfer Oo!
> 
> wenn wir die komischen viecher geholt haben um blattläuse zu killen
> warum holen wir nicht was um die käfer zu killen
> und dann wieder was größeres... usw.



Das machen wir dann bis es was gibt was groß genug ist für Menschen Nahrung zu erzeugen und schaffen so den Welthunger ab, lol


----------



## Infernallord (21. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> XD das erinnert mich an ne Simpsons folge



meinst du die folge wo sie die echsen geholt haben die die tauben gefressen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir schwirren jetzt abends keine Mücken mehr um die Lampe sonden Marienkäfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mir schon die ganze Zeit überlegen wie ich die Viecher am effektvollstens loswerde wenn sie bei mir angekommen sind..... lol


----------



## Infernallord (21. Oktober 2008)

kauf dir n feuerzeug un 2 dosen deo sollte für die erste welle reichen ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> kauf dir n feuerzeug un 2 dosen deo sollte für die erste welle reichen ^^


aber vorher alles was brennen kann entfernen^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt keine mehr gesehen..


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Lol hab heute so ein Mistvieh gesehen, aber nur eins....


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Lol hab heute so ein Mistvieh gesehen, aber nur eins....


ich hab ne wespe gefangen in ne box gesteckt und dan in kühltruhe,achso muss sie ja jetzt mal rausholen,mal sehen was mit der ist :>


----------



## Deanne (22. Oktober 2008)

In unserem Hausflur (Mehrfamilienhaus) tummeln sich in den Wintermonaten seit Jahren Scharen von Marienkäfern, ohne dass sich jemand an ihnen stört. Sie fressen keine Hunde und bisher habe ich auch noch nicht beobachtet, dass sie Kinder und Rentner anfallen. Meinetwegen können die Tiere dort gerne den Winter verbringen, denn solange sie nur Schutz vor der Kälte suchen und niemandem Schaden zufügen, akzeptiere ich sie als Untermieter.

Ich finde es übrigens erschreckend, wie viele Menschen Insekten zu ihrer eigenen Belustigung fangen, quälen und töten. Nur weil ein Tier kein Stöcken holen oder mit dem Schwanz wedeln kann, ist es nicht minderwertig. Bei Schädlingen kann ich verstehen, dass man aus Eigenschutz zum Insektizid greift, aber sich am Leid eines Tieres zu ergötzen, finde ich weder witzig, noch besonders einfallsreich.


----------



## Shonju (22. Oktober 2008)

Hatten in Köln so ne kleine Plage und auch am Wochenende in Duisburg. Mein Vater meinte, dass die Belgischen Gärtner diese in ihren Glashäusern ausgesetzt hatten und diese entkommen sind. Ich mein, so lässt es sich ja erklären, warum weit mehr als 200 Viecher an unserer Wand gekrabbelt sind. Halbe Hauswans war halt mit denen voll.


----------



## Damiane (22. Oktober 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> In unserem Hausflur (Mehrfamilienhaus) tummeln sich in den Wintermonaten seit Jahren Scharen von Marienkäfern, ohne dass sich jemand an ihnen stört. Sie fressen keine Hunde und bisher habe ich auch noch nicht beobachtet, dass sie Kinder und Rentner anfallen. Meinetwegen können die Tiere dort gerne den Winter verbringen, denn solange sie nur Schutz vor der Kälte suchen und niemandem Schaden zufügen, akzeptiere ich sie als Untermieter.
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens erschreckend, wie viele Menschen Insekten zu ihrer eigenen Belustigung fangen, quälen und töten. Nur weil ein Tier kein Stöcken holen oder mit dem Schwanz wedeln kann, ist es nicht minderwertig. Bei Schädlingen kann ich verstehen, dass man aus Eigenschutz zum Insektizid greift, aber sich am Leid eines Tieres zu ergötzen, finde ich weder witzig, noch besonders einfallsreich.



/sign, /sign und nochmals /sign!!!!!!!!! Die armen Käfer können auch nix dafür. Tiere zum Spaß killen ist m.E. armselig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (22. Oktober 2008)

bist ja priester kannst sie ja rezzen xP


----------



## Amarillo (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich fang die Marienkäfer immer da sie sehr laut sind wenn sie immer gegen die Decke knallen und setz sie in den Topfpflanzen ab.


----------



## Infernallord (22. Oktober 2008)

für den, bei dem post über dir brauchste aber ne große topfpflanze xD
bin mal gespannt wie lang das bild noch drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

> /sign, /sign und nochmals /sign!!!!!!!!! Die armen Käfer können auch nix dafür. Tiere zum Spaß killen ist m.E. armselig!!!



Diese asiatischen Viecher soll man angeblich sogar ausrotten stand bei uns mal in der Zeitung...


----------



## Deanne (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Diese asiatischen Viecher soll man angeblich sogar ausrotten stand bei uns mal in der Zeitung...



Richtig, Tod den Marienkäfern. Sagt hallo zu Blattlaus und Obstmilbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

> Richtig, Tod den Marienkäfern. Sagt hallo zu Blattlaus und Obstmilbe.



Da waren ja nur die gemeint wo diese Plage verursachen und nicht die einheimischen-.- und die sind leicht zu unterscheiden


----------



## Deanne (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Da waren ja nur die gemeint wo diese Plage verursachen und nicht die einheimischen-.- und die sind leicht zu unterscheiden



Beide Gattungen unterscheiden sich aber nur darin, dass die asiatische Sorte orangene Flecken auf den untersten Körpfersegmenten vorweist. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass irgendein Kleinkärtner den Unterschied erkennt, wenn er mit Fliegenklatsche oder Insektizid anrückt.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

> Beide Gattungen unterscheiden sich aber nur darin, dass die asiatische Sorte orangene Flecken auf den untersten Körpfersegmenten vorweist. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass irgendein Kleinkärtner den Unterschied erkennt, wenn er mit Fliegenklatsche oder Insektizid anrückt.



Wenn jemand den Unterschied nicht kennt wird er auch nich Wissen das es überhaupt eine Plage gibt und wird somit auch keinen Grund haben die Viecher platt zu haun

z0mfg wir reden schon 4 Seiten über Marienkäfer


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> meinst du die folge wo sie die echsen geholt haben die die tauben gefressen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo genau die^^ 



Deanne schrieb:


> In unserem Hausflur (Mehrfamilienhaus) tummeln sich in den Wintermonaten seit Jahren Scharen von Marienkäfern, ohne dass sich jemand an ihnen stört. Sie fressen keine Hunde und bisher habe ich auch noch nicht beobachtet, dass sie Kinder und Rentner anfallen. Meinetwegen können die Tiere dort gerne den Winter verbringen, denn solange sie nur Schutz vor der Kälte suchen und niemandem Schaden zufügen, akzeptiere ich sie als Untermieter.
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens erschreckend, wie viele Menschen Insekten zu ihrer eigenen Belustigung fangen, quälen und töten. Nur weil ein Tier kein Stöcken holen oder mit dem Schwanz wedeln kann, ist es nicht minderwertig. Bei Schädlingen kann ich verstehen, dass man aus Eigenschutz zum Insektizid greift, aber sich am Leid eines Tieres zu ergötzen, finde ich weder witzig, noch besonders einfallsreich.


und töten weil man einfach alles was mehr als vier beine hat hasst zählt aber hoff ich^^


----------



## Avyn (22. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte einfach keine Tiere in einem fremden Lebensraum aussetzen. Vermutlich sterben die eh im Winter :/ ...arme Marienkäfer


----------



## Infernallord (23. Oktober 2008)

die sinn ja nicht erst seit diesem jahr da, also werden die wohl auch den winter überleben


----------



## Fauzi (23. Oktober 2008)

Zum Glück wohne ich in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte gestern einen Marienkäfer in der Wohnung. Aber ansonsten, nichts auffälliges.
Und wenn ich ein Hornissennest unter meinem Fenster hätte, würde ich es ohne Nachfrage ausrotten. Auch wenn die unter Naturschutz stehen!


----------



## Hinack (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mal zwei von denen nachts im Zimmer, war echt nervig... die knallen immer gegen die decke und wenn man einschlafen will is das seeeehr nervig^^


----------



## Kurta (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir waren keine , vlt. hat ich einfach nur Glück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

